# Microsoft FireFox 2007 Professional Edition



## Clark Kent (Nov 20, 2006)

*Microsoft FireFox 2007 Professional Edition
By Silent Bob - Mon, 20 Nov 2006 07:13:28 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Microsoft Firefox provides improved navigation through tabbed browsing, web search right from the toolbar, advanced marginal manipulation, reading & subscription to RSS (Real Simple Sex), and much more. 

 *Simplified User Experience* 
                                  Microsoft Firefox presents a noticeably                 simpler, more streamlined, less cluttered interface than all other browsers. The introduction of the Cut Away Effect** randomly disables the rendering of 9/10 of Microsoft Firefox helps to reduce the strain on system resources. This also maximizes the area of the screen devoted to the Desktop that you want to see and makes performing the most common computing tasks easy.
 
 *Amazing Marginal Manipulation* 
                  Automatically scales a printed margin so that it's not wider than the paper it will be printed on. Microsoft Firefox also includes a multi-page margin preview with live margins, resizing margins to avoid margin clipping, and an option to print only selected margins. Never have you seen a more robust margin technology in one small package.

 *Instant Search Box* 
                                  Web searches using your favorite Microsoft search provider can now be entered                 into a search box within the toolbar. By eliminating the clutter of                 other search engines, you can easily choose a REAL reliable Microsoft provider from the dropdown                 list.

 *Favorites Center* 
                                  Offers easy and fast access to Microsoft Favorites, Tab Groups, Browsing History,                 and RSS (Real Simple Sex). Expands when needed, and can be anchored in                 place for even easier access.

 *RSS (Real Simple Sex)*

                  RSS is a relatively new algorithmic technology fueled by the continued hot desires of many online web users. Accessed by an illuminating an icon on the toolbar -  a single click allows you to view and optionally download anything that resembles a tit, a boob or a breast - rendered directly in the browser with speeds up to 10 times faster than the competition. Real Simple Sex can scan and arrange explicit images/pictures in order of quality and effectively filters out irrelevant content such as balloons or soccer balls.

 *Tabbed Browsing* 
                                  View multiple Microsoft sites in a single browser window. Easily switch from one                 Microsoft site to another through tabs at the top of the browser frame.

 *Quick Tabs* 
                                  Provides easy tab selection and navigation by displaying thumbnails of all open Microsoft site tabs in a single window.

 *Tab Groups* 
                                  Tabs can be grouped and saved into logical or illogical categories, allowing you to                 open multiple tabs with a single click. A Tab Group can easily be set                 as the Home Page Group so the entire Tab Group opens every time Microsoft Firefox is launched from the Start menu.

 *Page Zoom* 
                                  Enlarge individual webpages, including both text and graphics, to                 either focus on specific content or to enable certain explicit images more more accessible to                 those with vision limitations.
 
*Dynamic security protection*

                          Microsoft Firefox 2007 provides security through a robust new             architecture, security features that help defend against malicious             software, and new ways to better protect             against the theft of personal data from fraudulent websites, a practice             known as Googling.             

 *3rd Party Opt-in* 
                                  Disables nearly all pre-installed non-Microsoft software to prevent                 potentially vulnerable controls from being exposed to attack. You can                 easily enable or disable required programs as needed through the Add-on Manager by using any valid credit card.

 *Security Status Bar* 
                  Enhances awareness of website security and privacy settings by displaying color-coded notifications next to the address bar. Microsoft Firefox changes the Address Bar to green for websites bearing the Microsoft Partnership Certificate, indicating the site owner has completed extensive identity and friendship verification checks. Googling Filter notifications, certificate names, and the gold padlock icon are now also adjacent to the address bar for better visibility.

 *Googling Filter* 
                                  Proactively warns and helps protect you against potential or known                 fraudulent sites such as Google.com, blocks the site and shuts down your computer if necessary. The filter                 is updated several times per hour using the latest security information                 from Microsoft.

 *Delete Browsing History* 
                  Allows you to clean up cached pages, passwords, form data, cookies, and history of illegal warez and propaganda sites - all from a single window.

 *Address Bar Protection* 
                                  Every window, whether it's a pop-up or standard window, will present an                 address bar to the user, helping to block malicious sites such as Yahoo.com

 *Parental Controls* 
 To help keep kids safer online, parents can control browsing behavior through the parental control settings built into Microsoft Firefox with an extensive range of options - on or off. Force your child to browse educational Microsoft based content sites only. Teaching your children programming for "native Javascript objects for rich AJAX-style applications" has never been easier. Browsing sessions are automatically examined by Microsoft marketing representatives 24/7.

 *Secure **my Kernel with **TakeOver*** 
                  To help protect the Windows kernel being affected by unsafe code executions, Microsoft Firefox automatically notifies you of any programs that may put your computer at risk, and will take the necessary restarting/shutdown processes required to save Windows. Learn More

 *Competition Disabled Mode* 
                  To help troubleshoot difficulties launching Microsoft Firefox or reaching specific Microsoft websites, you have the ability to start in "No Competition" mode, where only system critical Microsoft sites can be accessed.
 *Improved platforms and multimedia*

              Microsoft Firefox has improved support for cascading style sheets and robust tools for deploying and managing images, sounds, video and other interactive content. 

 *CSS Improvements* 
                  Margins and Paddings within Microsoft Firefox now work flawlessly after extensive research by the Microsoft Laboratories in Silicon Valley. Better support for font families and font sizes still pending further research.

 *Application Compatibility Toolkit* 
                  An application compatibility kit will be available for Microsoft Firefox, allowing Microsoft employed IT pros and Microsoft developers to understand any incompatibilities with their existing websites, applications, and deployments. This toolkit will not be released for the general public.

 *Opaque Alpha Channels in PNG* 
                                  Supports opaque transparency within PNG images resulting in better-looking websites that are simpler to build and maintain.

 *AKobe Phlash**** Multimedia Kit* 
                                  This multimedia deployment package works in conjunction with the native Phlash** Plugin that comes bundled with Microsoft Firefox 2007. Delivering, viewing and downloading customized interactive multimedia content has never been so simple. Learn More (Lawsuit from Adobe Pending)

 *Improved HIJAX Support* 
                  Improves the implementation of the XMLHTTP Requests with native Javascript exploits of other web browsers. This syntactically takes over (Hijacks) random browser clients online compromising their security and usability.

 *Platform Compatibility* 
                                  Microsoft Firefox is more compatible with top Microsoft web features than ever                 before. Microsoft Firefox 2007 will support many of the new Microsoft standards on                 the web to make browsing the web a richer experience and easier to                 develop for.

http://www.msfirefox.com/


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

